
Microsoft Office for Mac updated with real-time collaboration, auto cloud saving - okket
https://9to5mac.com/2018/01/18/microsoft-office-real-time-collaboration-more/
======
cyberon
The bigger news here is that for the first time in 20+ years, all platforms
are using the same codebase and that includes iOS, Android, Mac and Windows.

